# Sony Vegas 7.0



## Filmi (30. August 2007)

Hallo 
Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.Ich möchte mit Sony Vegas meine Filme schneiden aber die Tonspur ist nicht belegt Stummfilm!!  Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo das dran liegen kann? Der Film wird einwandfrei erkannt nur die Tonspur nicht.
Der Film hat das Format
1280*720 16,7 Mil
AAC Stereo 48.000 kHz
30 fps


----------

